# S’more Doughnut Sandwich With Easy Homemade Beer Marshmallows



## kleenex (Jul 3, 2013)

S'more Doughnut Sandwich With Easy Homemade Beer Marshmallows - Half Baked Harvest

Because they all go together


----------



## Addie (Jul 4, 2013)

That certainly is not on my diet. Just looking at all that sugar made my stomach churn. But for those who can eat it, Happy Eating.


----------

